# Test level goals?



## Mosur (Feb 7, 2020)

First post, be gentle.

I'm still fairly new to TRT and curious if any of your physicians have set test level goals and what they are.  

My first doc let me sit at under 200 total T for about 6 months before titrating my dose.  I even went as low as 39! (yes 39 total, not free).  Needless to say, I fired him and found someone less careless.  The new doc hasn't really made it clear what shes aiming for either, but she backed the dose off when I got up to 1000 total even though I told her I felt normal again.  

I'm also curious if other physicians pay more attention to free test or total.

Thanks for any responses,
Mo


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 7, 2020)

Every doctor is going to look at you specific situation differently. The range is from 240 to 1300ish. So at a 1000 you would be great. But in your doctor's mind she may be shooting for something different. Ask your doctor specifically what they are looking for. My doctor said I was perfect at 257. So there's that.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

I self administer my own TRT. I aim for a level where I feel good, I'm not trying to top out the normal range.


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2020)

1,000 is about as high as any reasonable doc would aim for.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2020)

Have her aim for 700

Good thing you fired that idiot

Aim for 700 meaning high 600's to low 700's


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 13, 2020)

My urologist keeps me between 600-700. The doctor prior to him did the same. I think that’s the pretty standard high for most doctors prescribing TRT.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> 1,000 is about as high as any reasonable doc would aim for.



Thank god mine left me at 1500. Though he did instruct me to “leave a little in the syringe” since I was above range. Of course I listen and I’m definitely below 1000.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 13, 2020)

endocrine tries to keep me around 500-600. tho he knows extra is used during the year but when he see's those number, his notes on paper in the mail say "stop extra"


----------

